# Deep cleaning Red Wing crock?



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, so this friend of mine used to have no interest in gardening or food preservation. Several years ago when her grandparents died, she got one of their Red Wing crocks. Wanting to make use of it and have NO idea the actual purpose of such a crock, she used it to store... the plugger and toilet brush. Fast forward and now she is very interested in food preservation and just got a kick-butt recipe for crock pickles. Is there any hope that I, er..., I mean _she_, can get that crock clean enough to make pickles in without killing the family?


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Surely if she bleaches it out and scrubs and rinses it several times it would be okay.. wouldn't it? That's a tough call, especially since those crocks can be really hard to come by. I live not too far from Red Wing, and they are fairly plentiful here, but soo expensive!


----------



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks for the tips. of course bleach was my 1st thought, but I wasn't sure how porous the crocks are. I'll check it for cracks. can't believe I may have ruined a perfectly good crock.  At least I didn't try to pay $2300 for it!


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Not only cracks, but small "bubbles" or holes in the glazing. Have a few crocs and jugs, used for non food storage or decoration only. 

The brine could seep into these blemishes in the finish, mix with chemicals already there, then taint your recipe.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

Whatever you do, DON'T tell anyone what used to live in the crock! :stirpot:


----------

